# car wont start



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

took the motor out for a couple of months put it back in started up a couple of times. shut it off to take it off the ramps and put it on the road and went to start it and got nothing the theft deterrent system wont let my starter kick in how do I bypass 04 gto


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I responded to your PM, check all your connections and wires in the engine bay. Make sure nothing came loose, or melted. Other than that you have a problem with the BCM or ECM.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't know how the GTO security system is, but on other GM cars if you start and stop the car a couple times in a few minutes sometimes the security system will lock you out. On most cars if you leave the key in the 'on' position for a few minutes (sometimes up to 25+ minutes) without touching it, the security light will finally go out and the car will start. Not sure if that will work with the newer GTOs or not.


----------



## ElkGroveMuscle (Mar 14, 2009)

i did the same thing as you car wouldn start after engine swap had to bump startit how do you bypass security if that is the case


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

Rukee said:


> I don't know how the GTO security system is, but on other GM cars if you start and stop the car a couple times in a few minutes sometimes the security system will lock you out. On most cars if you leave the key in the 'on' position for a few minutes (sometimes up to 25+ minutes) without touching it, the security light will finally go out and the car will start. Not sure if that will work with the newer GTOs or not.


as far as I know that doesnt work
at least on the OZ cars it doesnt


----------

